# interaktives Einsteigertutorial



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2004)

Hier gibt es ein interaktives Einsteigertutorial mit Quis, Vacabeltrainer etc.
http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java/java-toc.html


----------



## bygones (8. Apr 2004)

naja, die seitengestaltung ist "gewöhnunsbedürftig"...

aber *schwärm* das ist die Übersetzung von meinem allerersten Java Tutorial, das ich je gelesen habe


----------



## Reality (8. Apr 2004)

Danke, sehr gut das Tutorial! Konnte einiges hinzulernen! 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Heinrich Gailer (3. Jun 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, die seitengestaltung ist "gewöhnunsbedürftig"...



Was ist gewöhnungsbedürftig ???:L 

-Heinrich Gailer


----------



## bygones (3. Jun 2004)

Heinrich Gailer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde das Layout nicht undbedingt den Renner - daher


----------



## Student (3. Jun 2004)

Heinrich Gailer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



äh .. das design / layout ist abschreckend ... viel zu grell an einigen stellen.
finde ich jetzt.
ich könnte mich da glaube ich nicht allzu lange mit befassen.

außerdem wirkt es auf den ersten blick (nur auf den ersten) recht unprofessionell, was eventuell auch anfängliche zweifel bzgl. des contents aufwerfen könnte.

inhaltlich gibt es nichts auszusetzen .. soweit ich das nun beurteilen kann ..


----------



## Heinrich Gailer (7. Jun 2004)

Die Kennzeichnung der übersetzten Teile durch Hintergrundfarben ist in der Tat schrecklich. Gedacht war es als temporäre Lösung (quick and dirty) während der Übersetzung. Aber die zieht sich etwas länger hin als geplant.


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Jun 2004)

Trotzdem gute Arbeit  :toll:


----------

